# What's your ideal weight? How do you plan to get there?



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm about 5'7 right now (hopefully I grow to be 5'9 aha) 

I weigh about 153lbs right now...(i gained alot cause of my binge eating:afr)

My goal weight is about 135lbs  

I plan to do alot of running during the summer and maybe swimming to get to my weight 

How about you?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

190-195. I'm 6'3" with a medium-large frame though. I have about 20 pounds to lose, hoping the diet high in protein (eggs, tuna, lean chicken breasts) and natural fats (almonds, seeds, peanut butter) will get me there.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I'm not supposed to lose weight right now, but I would prefer to be around 125. I'm 5'5 and currently weigh 142 :hide


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i am 5'10 139-142lbs i have pretty much been this weight since 10 years ago i am just a naturally thin guy.

i have been lifting weights at home for the past month. i'm still pretty weak but i am getting stronger. i did go up from about 137lbs to 143lbs in that month but i guess i have to eat much more due to my faster metabolism. i would like to get to 150lbs by end of summertime.

i have been 152lbs at my most and that was when i was snacking alot but it does come at a cost and i don't want to eat a bunch of junk so it will be a challenge.

my goal weight is 160lbs realistically i probably can't get there till next year.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm 5'1'' and currently 116lbs. Ideally I'd like to be around 105lbs.

I just started the insanity workout in addition to BJJ and MMA classes. I've also been trying to replace junk food with fruit. However, I think I should start counting calories as well. :?


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

My goal is 145 lbs because that's the ultimate and probably only I'll ever weigh. I only weigh 130-132 and my height is 5'8. I also wouldn't mind 5'9.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6'0" and 227#, which would define me as obese based on BMI. Given that it is indeed fat not muscle BMI would be an accurate measure in my case.

I'd prefer my weight be 210#. According to my driver's license it is as that's the official lie I prefer sticking with.

Back in the summer of 2007 I hit an all time low of 172#, but woke up one day in August 2007 to find there seems a serious negative to having successfully lost 100 pounds from the start of 2006. The negative: patulous Eustachian tube -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patulous_eustachian_tube

I woke up and my left ear was totally plugged as if wearing an ear plug. After self-medicating with huge amounts of amoxicilin that was available to me, I went to my GP and he diagnosed it (incorrectly) as clogged up due to allergies. Based on the amount of antibiotics I'd consumed over weeks he was sure it wasn't an infection as I'd have killed any infection. He told me to take Claritin & Sudafed and it would clear up. Well, months of taking huge amounts of both didn't do a damn thing.

Then I did some online research and happened upon this condition that I'd never previously heard of where you can get a clogged up ear by significant weight loss. Everything fit -- it's commonly misdiagnosed as allergic congestion & it would go away when laying down just as is expected.

I didn't intentionally try to gain weight, though the pounds started to come back & as they did I found that the ear problem went away. This further supported my hypothesis that it was patulous Eustachian tube as weight gain is a cure for it (pretty much the only cure that's within reason, as there's not much that can be done for it).

Having a clogged up ear may not seem like a big deal, but just imagine wearing one ear plug all day every day, only being allowed to take it out when in a horizontal position. Would that drive you f'ing nuts? Well, it sure drove me nuts for two years!:mum

About the only time I could stand upright without it tormenting me was while shooting. You don't really notice a naturally plugged up ear when wearing heavy-duty muffs over ear plugs. Unfortunately, most situations involve standing or sitting in an upright position & most of the time you don't wear hearing protection that all but renders you deaf.

Given the choice: I'd take being chubby over an ear that's plugged up every waking moment. Being chubby beats wanting to put a bullet in my brain due to an ear that driving me insane.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

my ideal weight is 140-145. i'm already there, but the composition is wrong. less fat, more muscle. medium term goal. i am confident i can get there, still putting pieces together.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 5'1'' and I weigh 123 lbs. I think my ideal weight should be around 115 lbs. but when I went to a freakin vacation, I gained weight. -_- My secret to losing weight is only eating whenever I'm hungry and stopping when I'm full. Also only drinking water and limiting my carb and sugar intake....exercising is recommended as well. Only every other day for 30 minutes since I hate exercising and don't feel like doing it every day...especially for one hour.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm 5'2. My ideal weight is 125. I currently weigh around 145. I binged ate while taking a year off and gained to be 180. Eek. :shock So I lost quite a few pounds these past 6 months. C:

I plan on continuing eating healthier(no more fast food/junk food diet), running, and doing generic workouts for an hour at least three days a week. So far it's working. :yay


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

jacwall322 said:


> I'm 5'2. My ideal weight is 125. I currently weigh around 145. I binged ate while taking a year off and gained to be 180. Eek. :shock So I lost quite a few pounds these past 6 months. C:
> 
> I plan on continuing eating healthier(no more fast food/junk food diet), running, and doing generic workouts for an hour at least three days a week. So far it's working. :yay


nice goals friend


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 5'7 1/2 and 166 13-14 bf

My goal would be

158-162 12 bf

will take some time...but i don't mind


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm 5'7 and about 210 lbs I hope to eventually get down back to my weight before I let myself go which was 180 by the end of this year or the next. My ideal weight I think would be 160 lbs which I hope to get with much exercise.


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am 5'8, 190 pounds..hope to be 120! Its gonna be a long hard time to reraxch that...but im gonna do it!


----------



## Calyx (May 30, 2012)

I'm 5'3 and a little over 130 (my highest weight) and i disgust myself.
I've tried work out plans, diet plans, fasting. I'm just to weak and lazy to do any of it.
But I'm at home 24 hours a day so I kinda dont care anymore


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm 6' and about 193 lbs. 

I'm a fattie according to BMI and the height/weight charts. My GP tells me "exercise and diet might be a good idea" (Translation: You're fat!) I don't look fat. Sure there's some flab around my midsection but nothing terrible. I was soooooooo skinny as a kid and was teased so bad about it that I almost have a phobia of getting skinny again. I guess about 175 would be a good weight for me and I was there about 8 months ago but have gained nearly 20 lbs. since taking Zoloft again.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

VC132 said:


> nice goals friend


Thank you.


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am 24 year old and my weight is over 110 KG, mostly people says that my
weight is so much and i should try to loss my weight, so i am doing exercise
daily and keep watch on my diet, so i want to loss my 25 KG weight in 
3 month.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 5'3 and I weight 133 pounds. I guess my ideal weight is 115 but my goal is more around 122, otherwise my face might get too gaunt. Probably will cut out the peanut butter, eat less rice but more vegetables, and sweets only once a week.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I don't want to think about how many lbs. I have to lose! I'm confident that I will reach my goal eventually though. I went on Paxil for my anxiety and it totally took away my cravings for junk food/snacks. Lost ten lbs. without even trying, which was just what I needed to kick-start my lifestyle change. My job duties changed to include more walking instead of just sitting all day, and I've been going hiking on the weekends. I use a pedometer to keep track of my steps, and it's challenging to try and keep increasing them every day. Next I'm going to join a gym. Also taking an online course called "LivingLean" that teaches you how to beat cravings and eat healthy (this is offered free through my employer). Slow and steady is what I'm aiming for. I'm not concentrating on what my final goal might be, but taking small goals at a time.

FYI: Paxil has a reputation for making people _gain_ weight. It just so happens I'm having a more uncommon reaction.


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and my weight fluctuates between 165-170lbs. I just want to get to 175 and then I will be happy


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd probley get ripped apart if I were to say & I don't feel like defending myself. I plan on doing mono fruit diet & fasting until september & maybe every once & awhile treat myself to something - keep it healthy though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 5'4", large - xlarge frame. According to the height weight chart I should weigh 120, or if it does include frame size, no more than 135, which is where the BMI wants me to be. But my friggin lean body mass actually is higher than that. I would have to have -3% body fat to meet the BMI, not even kidding. I weigh 180 and have 19% body fat (tested by both calipers and underwater weighing). So, although it is about 60 pounds heavier than the ideal weight of other women of my height, I am clearly at my ideal weight.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I'm 6' and weigh 210lbs and I want to get down to 180lbs. I lift weights and have a big frame and don't think I can go lower than that without losing muscle too. I have already lost 45lbs by cutting out refined carbs and exercising so I plan on continuing that. I do plan on going to the gym more this summer and I hope to be under 200lbs by August.


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm 5'4 weight 148 hope to be 125 It's going to be difficult but I will get there.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

My ideal weight is 115 - 125.

Around 140 pounds. I gained ten pounds this month, though I was far more active than usual, and didn't eat any more or any less than I normally do. I guess I was pretty stressed out, though-- so maybe I can blame it on that.


I'm not really sure what to do.
I think I'll at least start going on walks. Some jumping jacks. Sigh.

...At least I carry fat well and evenly. bahah.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

My ideal weight is 80kg (176lbs, for you Americans), I'm now 115kg (254lbs), down from 130kg (286lbs). :boogie If my controlled diet and 30min walk each day, continues I should reach my ideal weight by the end of the year.


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexander625 said:


> I am 24 year old and my weight is over 110 KG, mostly people says that my
> weight is so much and i should try to loss my weight, so i am doing exercise
> daily and keep watch on my diet, so i want to loss my 25 KG weight in
> 3 month.


I am 24 year old and my weight is over 110 KG, mostly people says that my
weight is so much and i should try to loss my weight, so i am doing EXERCISE
daily and keep watch on my diet, so i want to loss my 25 KG weight in 
3 month.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My ideal weight would probably be around 105-110ish. Right now I'm around 95 and I'd love to get to 100 but it will be very difficult because I have a hard time gaining even 1 pound. So I'll just have to stuff myself with food this summer and work out a little.


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

I'm currently 5'10, 183.5 lbs, but my weight tends to fluctuate anywhere from 160lbs (normal body weight) to 195lbs due to my high metabolism mixed with my horrible eating habits (munching @ McDonalds past 1am, eating triple-scooped ice cream @ Baskin Robbins, binge eating etc. etc.) 

My goal is to lose about 20 pounds to get back to my ideal body weight (160-165) by the end of the year, but the sooner the better.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

5' 4.5" 127 lbs (I'm sure a doctor scale will say 133 lbs). I would like to be 132 lbs.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a bit over 6'0 at 180lbs. I'd like to gain a few more pounds but it's really a slow process. I was at my best at about 190-195lbs a few years ago but I lost the weight because depression really ruined my appetite. I'm slowly gaining weight as I was actually 170lbs before I started my meds. I just eat a lot of meals during the day, 6-9.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm about 182 lbs. I actually want to gain weight though :lol I'm trying to gain 20-30 lbs by at least next summer.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm 5 foot 8, I weigh 177 pounds. I should weigh no more than 150. I think.
I've been exercising and trying to change how I eat, so I lost 7 pounds so far. Ideally, I think 140 would be a decent weight for me.


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

SA and depression has done quite the opposite for me. I am 5`7 I used to weigh 150 lbs, but I have dropped to 125 lbs. Start my morning routine of exercising and eat more(healthy food of course)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm 5'10" and would like to be 138 lbs. Why that specific number, I don't know, but I like it. i think for my height it's not too low, but not too high, just right. I'm 143 right now, so I'm about 5 lbs away from it. I'm gonna get there by trying to stay under 1500 calories a day and going to the gym every other day, and doing exercises in my house in between then. I've lost 10 lbs so far, only 5 to go.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

LoveButterfly808 said:


> I am 5'8, 190 pounds..hope to be 120! Its gonna be a long hard time to reraxch that...but im gonna do it!


120 would be too skinny.  I'm 5'7" and used to be around 105, now I'm 130 and I think I look a lot better. Losing some is a great goal, but I wouldn't go quite that far if I were you. At 5'8" I'd say don't go less than 130!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

5'10 170 lbs. 15% body-fat...preferably closer to 12%. I don't think I'm dedicated enough to ever get to 10% or lower.

Oh and I'll get there by consuming 2000 calories/day, burning 3000+ calories a day, over the next 12 weeks.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm 5'8 about 145lbs, working towards my goal of 155lbs. I was 40lbs lighter at my worst but have been working out for many years to reach my current weight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Weighed myself at Walmart the other day and was 198.4 lbs. That's up 5 lbs. in just a few weeks. :um


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

the cheat said:


> 5'10 170 lbs. 15% body-fat...preferably closer to 12%. I don't think I'm dedicated enough to ever get to 10% or lower.
> 
> Oh and I'll get there by consuming 2000 calories/day, burning 3000+ calories a day, over the next 12 weeks.


Woah... what is your plan for burning 3000+ calories a day?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whitney said:


> Woah... what is your plan for burning 3000+ calories a day?


I burn a little more than 2500 calories a day just being alive and sitting/walking around my apartment. 30 to 45 minutes of high intensity cardio(using light-ish weights and an indoor bike), 5 times a week, should add another 500 or so. :yes


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought I hit a plateau of weight loss because I was hovering at 190 lbs. for a long while (I'm 6'2" btw), but stepping on the scale just moments ago I got a happy surprise of a 5 pound loss that came out of nowhere! I'm thinking being able to lose 5 more and maintain my figure at 180 lbs. would be a reasonable goal, but I realize that the number on the scale is less important than getting a lower body fat % and gaining muscle (which will increase that number a bit). My mom says if I lose anymore weight I'll just look freakishly skinny and unhealthy looking, but I feel a compulsion to work to lose more. 

I plan to continue to eat healthy and try not to binge eat when I get depressed and begin to lift weights again.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 6'3 and would be happy if I could get my weight up to 190 or so.

I used to be at 180 but I seem to have lost weight for the summer. I told my doctor about this and she seemed concerned but I seem to be doing okay anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6'3" and I went from 192 to 235 with Paxil fat at my worst. I am at about 225. The meds mess everything up. I have a stocky build similar to what AmericanZero describes. I would like to be at about 200-205 if possible, but I would have to get off the meds.


----------



## shortgirlwhoruns (Jun 26, 2012)

i am around 5"3 and 122 lbs, i feel enormous, i used to be around 100-105 before i started taking meds for anxiety and depresión, so i really do not know how to feel around this new body, i wish i was back at 105, i feel much too self conscious to work out so i have to run either very early or very late at night so as to not feel like people are staring at me and judging me harshly over the way i look :/


----------



## mel (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm 5'6" and 145lbs. I'd love to be 130lbs. I work out every day and try to eat healthy so the extra 15 lbs don't bother me that much... I've got much bigger issues to tackle.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

shortgirlwhoruns said:


> i am around 5"3 and 122 lbs, i feel enormous, i used to be around 100-105 before i started taking meds for anxiety and depresión, so i really do not know how to feel around this new body, i wish i was back at 105, i feel much too self conscious to work out so i have to run either very early or very late at night so as to not feel like people are staring at me and judging me harshly over the way i look :/


I understand. I used to be around 105 and I'm 5"7', now I'm about 130. It is weird trying to get used to the difference. Just remember that at 100-105 you were underweight/barely normal weight (according to you BMI) and now you are right where doctors say you should be. I highly doubt people are judging you harshly over your weight because it sounds like a very normal weight.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

I'm about 6'3" and want to be 230-240 lbs. Currently at 210 and 10% body fat


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm 5'6. My ideal weight is 110.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

190Ibs 9 percent body fat


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. A lot of women here want to be super skinny.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wow. A lot of women here want to be super skinny.


That can't come as a surprise.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

GroupHug said:


> That can't come as a surprise.


Well, I hear about it on the internet in articles and stuff but it's still weird to hear people say they desire to be that thin. Cause when you get that thin you tend to lose your secondary sexual characteristics.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm 5.8 and weight around 175lbs at the moment. I am trying to go down to 155lbs. Earlier this year I weighted around 195lbs. I'm on a pretty strict diet right now but unfortunately I can't get myself to exercise. It's kind of a catch 22, I'm too weak to exercise because I'm not eating much. Hopefully once I get down to 155lbs I can maintain that weight eating decently and still have energy to work out.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm 120. I'd like to be 110-115 like I used to be, but I'm ok with 120 cause I've added a lot of muscle.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm 5'1 and weigh 126 pounds. I want to get to 115 or 110.
I want to do kickboxing but I don't know if I'm brave enough to join a class. I might just start jogging morning and night instead of just at night.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what my current weight is because I haven't weigh myself in a long time now and I don't own a weight scale. My guess would have to be around 120-ish from the last time I checked. My height is 5'1. I plan on losing around 10-15 pounds. I'm just gonna exercise every day and do what I can to get there.


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm about 125 lbs currently, 6 feet tall. Wouldn't mind losing 5 of that. Shouldn't be that difficult in this heat. I'll go for long walks and lose the weight somewhere along the way.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to be 139 pounds i'm about 145 now i wann do skipping, long walks, hiking, home excercise, don't eat junk, eat less


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Could care less about the number on the scale..
as long as I dont look like a whale im fine with it.
id rather be 300 pounds and look normal than 20 pounds and look..:/


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I am 6'1" 210 my goal would be to get down to about 175 which I haven't seen since I was a freshman in HS.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

Almost 5'5" and my skeleton is a bit gracile.
Was up to 155, thanks Abilify (what I wouldn't give for a sarcasm font) 
Back down to 135, thanks jogging!
I'm just now adding lunges, weights are next.

I want to be 120 pounds, was a good weight for me.
I worry about being boney and having no butt. (but why do I worry; this thing will follow me to the grave (ha. ha. ha.)) It's weird to not be bigger, I actually kinda miss it, I liked being physically substantial. I catch my reflection and am disturbed in the brief moment before I recognize myself. Didn't imagine I'd feel this way. I just crossed this threshold on the other side of which are men suddenly paying attention to me. Flattering, but it freaks me out. My bf suddenly is frisky again after 2 years... I guess it _was _because I was fat >:[
Wows, I'm resentful. I'm worried that I'm going to sabotage my weight loss to be invisible again.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Man, I'm 5'4" 190 and feel like a whale compared to all the ladies here.

Despite the fact that I stand at 19% body fat. 

I guess I'm just a totally different composition. But although I'm not fat, I'm so stocky I look fat anyway. *cry*


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

im 153 i think 160 would be good


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still pretty far off from my goal weight, but I'm trying my best. It's hard to tell what an appropriate goal would be, I have a lot more muscle mass than most females.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Could care less about the number on the scale..
> as long as I dont look like a whale im fine with it.
> id rather be 300 pounds and look normal than 20 pounds and look..:/


Couldn't agree more. What's the point of being a certain weight; I just want to look good and be healthy.


----------

